# Mouser



## joshl (Jun 25, 2004)

Today we had to put Mouser to sleep...due to a treacheal collapse. She was only 4 years old. 
I didn't think I would be so upset about losing a pet, but I'm devistated. It's tough having a cat who would greet you at the door, sleep with you, try to eat your dinner, beg for feeding time, lay in the recliner with you...and then next thing you know you are saying goodbye to her as she is sleeping with a respirator on her mouth.

It just happened so suddenly, she started choking in the middle of the night, and we thought it was just a hairball...but then the news just got worse and worse.

We do have a second cat (Zipper), so it kind of helps to have her instead of coming home to nobody...but it's sad because at first she was trying to look for Mouser (even though they never got along too well, I'm sure she still liked the company).

We will be getting another cat to keep Zipper company, maybe in a week or so...but you can never forget your first cat.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. RIP Mouser.

May the light of Mouser's memory shine brightly in your heart and bring you comfort.

Poor Zipper too


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I had to put my cat to sleep last night, so I understand how you feel. It's so weird having to say a final goodbye. Uggh, I guess it just makes us realize how precious life is.

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

RIP Mouser. Sorry for your loss. I am sure you & Mouser will reunite someday. I understand your loss of an animal. I felt that way when we lost Daffy our dog.


----------

